# SCB Recon / Yamaha 2xx SHO



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB RECON
Front Rod Lockers
Riser Box w Insulated Livewell/Cooler
Garmin 740s - Flush Mount w/ SCB Custom Pod
Power Pole Blade 8'
Audio - Fusion, WetSounds (4)6.5", 10", Syn4
Trail Tech LED Spot Lights
Optima AGM Batteries (x4)
Pre Riggged for Trolling Motor & Charger
Yamaha 2xx SHO

To be added this weekend:
TRP Lower Unit w/ 25" props
Custom Boarding Ladder.

Thank You and Congrats on your 4th SCB!
Let's go slime her up soon!!

SCB Factory


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet ride! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Boat looks good. Not to sure I like all that white on the SHO. I assume an ECM has been flashed? Ha


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Mad Skillz..

>E


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Very nice. Can't wait to hear some performance numbers on this one. 

fin


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Those colors are awesome on the hull. Not too fond of the outboard cowling (think it looks a little "cheap" for lack of a better term) but the hull lines, graphics and layout look perfect.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Another great creation keep em coming Eric so you can get too mine.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Eric what kinda speeds are you getting with this boat


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice work. Great job Eric.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Thats a sick rig. Happy to see a yammy on it too! Keep it up Eric!!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful boat...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

that must be the new xxx hp engine. looks sweet


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW, SCB does it again! 

I might be the only ignorant one wondering this but what's the '2xx' mean ?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks!

Just got off water, running out of Kemah. 

Aggressively running Galveston rollers with white capped chop. 
Boat handled it w/ ease, loaded w (3) people, 30gal, 24" Bravo: 58-61 MPH.

SCB Factory


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Does it have 2 fuel tanks?

On the port side of the console it looks like 2 gas covers.


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

Beautiful rig.....love the colors


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

I rode in the demo he just sold and it had two gas tanks


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

I saw this boat in the rigging shop a few weeks ago and I must say Eric builds one hell of a boat! As every one states the fit and finish is top notch. Awsome ride SCB!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Jay Baker said:


> Does it have 2 fuel tanks?
> 
> On the port side of the console it looks like 2 gas covers.


Yes it has 2 fuel tanks.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

rippin_drag said:


> wow, scb does it again!
> 
> I might be the only ignorant one wondering this but what's the '2xx' mean ?


250sho

Or else they changed the computer or hopped it up so its no longer a 250 so he put XX


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

So will you be looking at better speeds once you have the TRP mounted? I'm sure it will be jumping up in spit.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Wow! Great looking rig!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Take'emGator said:


> 250sho
> 
> Or else they changed the computer or hopped it up so its no longer a 250 so he put XX


This is a 200 SHO, but has a flashed board by HydroTec. Not sure of actual hp gains. Be interesting to run a factory 250 board and see how they compair.

We are currently rigging another simular Recon w an actual 250SHO.

SCB Factory


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Brand loyalty is nice, but that is that a lot of trouble compared to just popping a 250xs on there. 

I went with a 250 pro xs due to less initial cost and five and drive warranty. Would love to have a sportmaster lower unit.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

scb factory said:


> This is a 200 SHO, but has a flashed board by HydroTec. Not sure of actual hp gains. Be interesting to run a factory 250 board and see how they compair.
> 
> We are currently rigging another simular Recon w an actual 250SHO.
> 
> SCB Factory


Better yet i would like to have the software to compare the maps and do my own tuning,like on my truck.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Scb recon*

The Recon is simple the best Ultra Shallow Water Boat I have even been on. But I am bias, so here are some water pics and running/testing video's.

Of course, No grass damage making of these video's.
Shot in HD, so adjust the quality to 1080.

Running Clean:





Shallow Bar:





Shallow Take-Off (Top of Simms Boots/Firm Bottom):





Other Recon video's:
Running marsh:





Shallow & Clean:





60" Top Drive 





SCB Factory


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

O M G. !!!!! Awesome!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Speechless


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

Can not wait until mine gets here!!!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

ridiculous. especially that < 3" vid.

So sick.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Impressive boat, is that SHO modified or are they all that loud?


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Looking good Eric!


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

I take back what I said. Forgot how awesome trps are. 

Those can be adapted to mercs correct?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Man Eric,

You had that ugly oh Franklin aboard. LOL Tell him Brad said he is gettin' muglier. 

Cool dat vid stuff , very nice. Tell Jim to Take that boat down here to Sabinetown and I will show him where to run it and we can slimer it up. We have done that a time or 2. LOL


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking ride!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

BaffinBayAg said:


> I take back what I said. Forgot how awesome trps are.
> 
> Those can be adapted to mercs correct?


Yes. I have ran the TRP on my Merc 300XS, by intalling a cutom built adapter plate and shaft adapters. This adds extra (unwanted) shaft length.

If I get the orders, we will built TRP's that will bolt right up to the Merc, With Out adapter plates and shaft adapters. 
In true Merc Racing style they will sport a Metallic Silver Paint job.

Getting the pricing together on them now, and checking factory stocks of 25" TRP props.

Only at SCB...


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

What would the performance gains be on a stingray?

Speed, shallow, fuel?


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

BaffinBayAg said:


> What would the performance gains be on a stingray?
> 
> Speed, shallow, fuel?


Forgot to mention that I have the 250 pro xs with torque master on a stingray.

I'll be looking for your post on a bolt up trp for merc


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wish I had a TRP on my verado


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

is the mercury TRP from a mercruiser outdrive?


----------



## 76Truck (Apr 22, 2012)

Wish I didn't just buy a new truck.... Beautiful boat.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Impressive!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Game Over!


----------



## SCB Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

I really like this one!! And for what my opinion is worth I like the stickers on the cowling!


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

SCB Girl said:


> I really like this one!! And for what my opinion is worth I like the stickers on the cowling!


We finally get to meet the secret to Eric's success!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome!



SCB Girl said:


> I really like this one!! And for what my opinion is worth I like the stickers on the cowling!


----------



## SCB Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

mirage98 said:


> We finally get to meet the secret to Eric's success!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Thank you! Your sweet!


----------



## SCB Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

patwilson said:


> Welcome!


Thank you!!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I guess don't worry if you don't like the stickers on the cowling, my guess is you won't be seeing it for long when out on the water...... Kinda hard to focus on a blur!! Nice and Clean SCB does it again.....


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Dang! I was going to call my wife SCB Girl. Lol


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

I named my new wireless router SCB Stingray.


----------



## SCB Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

BaffinBayAg said:


> Dang! I was going to call my wife SCB Girl. Lol


Lol, sorry I've been SCB Girl for a long time But she can join the team! I've got "SCB Girl" shirts if she wants to join! Lol!


----------



## ChasinTale (Jan 6, 2010)

How do I get my wife a shirt?


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Really like to see a black RECON.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

BaffinBayAg said:


> I named my new wireless router SCB Stingray.


HAHAHA I thought I was the only one! My router is SCB and the password is stingray. Oh and Mrs. Simmons how do we get these shirts?


----------



## SCB Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

ChasinTale said:


> How do I get my wife a shirt?


You can PM me or probably better email me @ [email protected]


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Really like to see a black RECON.......


I suggest purchasing one!


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh already ordered one 2 months ago just undecided as too which one I want


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

No worries...you got a year or so to think about it ! =)


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

SCB Girl said:


> You can PM me or probably better email me @ [email protected]


Do you back Eric up on the [email protected] email?


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

OH yeah but it is worth the wait I'm not in any hurry too busy with work and no time to play.


----------



## SCB Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

BaffinBayAg said:


> Do you back Eric up on the [email protected] email?


No I don't looks at his email, I do have access to it but he gets so many emails that I like to keep mine seperate!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Killer boats


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

SCB Girl said:


> No I don't looks at his email, I do have access to it but he gets so many emails that I like to keep mine seperate!


Just checking to see if I could keep track of just one SCB email address.


----------



## SCB Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

BaffinBayAg said:


> Just checking to see if I could keep track of just one SCB email address.


Go ahead and send it to his email and I will make sure he forwards them to me. Sorry for any incovienence, it will be easier to order once we get the website set up for apparel!


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> HAHAHA I thought I was the only one! My router is SCB and the password is stingray. Oh and Mrs. Simmons how do we get these shirts?


I don't purchase very much apparel with manufacturers name on it. I reserve that for my favorite brands and institutions. I purchase Aggie shirts, aggie hats, simms caps, Matthews bows hats, and I'll probably throw down on some SCB apparel. Can't believe I did not ask for a SCB visor when I picked up my boat.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Can I have one made that says 'All I want for Christmas is an SCB'?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Been trying to figure out how to correspond with SCB for a few years, not much luck. Website does not work and they don't answer emails.

Nice rigs, would like to buy one. Anyone know if there are any sitting around for sale?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Try full throttle boat works. Do a search on the net or look him up here.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Been trying to figure out how to correspond with SCB for a few years, not much luck. Website does not work and they don't answer emails.
> 
> Nice rigs, would like to buy one. Anyone know if there are any sitting around for sale?


My personal cell: 979 299-8172
Email: [email protected] (not .com)

Eric Simmons


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Been trying to figure out how to correspond with SCB for a few years, not much luck. Website does not work and they don't answer emails.
> 
> Nice rigs, would like to buy one. Anyone know if there are any sitting around for sale?


My personal cell: 979 299-8172
Email: [email protected] (not .com)

Eric Simmons


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I've got a 2010 SCB Topcat listed in the classifieds here for sale and have a new stingray being built by SCB right now if either of those interest you.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> Been trying to figure out how to correspond with SCB for a few years, not much luck. Website does not work and they don't answer emails.
> 
> Nice rigs, would like to buy one. Anyone know if there are any sitting around for sale?


That's bogus


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

We have a 2012 Fx-22 Hybrid w apx 80hrs that is available.

Next week, I'll start a tread w/ specs, price,& pics.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Any more 25ft Stingray pics?


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Who was running the SCB in Clear Lake yesterday? That thing was scootin.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

This is what you saw.

Getting the F-22ss ready for the 100 MPH assult.
Breaking a new motor, testing IMCO Steering, & trying out a 30" Lab Cleaver prop (not near enough pitch).

SCB Factory


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

That thing was hauling some serious *** when I saw it running through the channel near SS Harbor/Hilton.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

scb factory said:


> This is what you saw.
> 
> Getting the F-22ss ready for the 100 MPH assult.
> Breaking a new motor, testing IMCO Steering, & trying out a 30" Lab Cleaver prop (not near enough pitch).
> ...


they say it's bad to turn something you love into a job but I suspect you are quite the opposite.. LOL Looking forward to that cold crisp day run result... let us know.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

scb factory said:


> This is what you saw.
> 
> Getting the F-22ss ready for the 100 MPH assult.
> Breaking a new motor, testing IMCO Steering, & trying out a 30" Lab Cleaver prop (not near enough pitch).
> ...


I think you need to sell me that boat this winter so you can build another one even faster :cheers:


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

scb factory said:


> This is what you saw.
> 
> Getting the F-22ss ready for the 100 MPH assult.
> Breaking a new motor, testing IMCO Steering, & trying out a 30" Lab Cleaver prop (not near enough pitch).
> ...


Is that joshs boat with a different motor?


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

have yall ever ran a f22 with the 350 v-rod? i know the 300xs is almost as fast on topend but with the custom sportmaster gears yall have i would think that would be one sweet and fast setup


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

SAAAAWWEEEETTT! Looks mean!


----------

